# Honor Play discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (Jul 12, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/Npov2ku_d2GqPBgPInhhyvBpDgEM4MQ9ksszDTibetBDXaaUfvCreyA1LOsfpTafVIMktQ4xtbLO1k6vY_QkRPux_PecjNBKpacJKGu87f3UsvykbGi0pHcESoo7IFaOmXlabrVi​

When Huawei and Honor unveiled their new GPU Turbo technology, the company also unveiled two new smartphones, which were the first to showcase the new technology.

The first was the Honor Play was designed to showcase the best that Honor had to offer, it is powered by the best chipset that the company currently has, the Kirin 970.

The Honor Play sport a large 6.3-inch display with a resolution of 2340 x 1080 pixels. There is also a small notch located on top of the display.

At the back of the phone is a dual-rear camera setup with a 16MP + 2MP camera setup.

Like almost all current gen Honor smartphones, the Honor Play also boasts of AI features.

The Honor Play is available in two variants, one with 4GB RAM/64GB storage, and another with 6GB RAM/64GB storage.

The second phone that  Honor launched was a new version of the Honor 9i. This device is powered by

The highlight of the phone is obviously the GPU Turbo technology. The company notes that this technology improves graphics processing efficiency by 60%, while reducing power consumption by 30%.

Besides the Honor Play, the company also launched an improved version of the Honor 9i smartphone.

While the Honor 9i also come with GPU Turbo technology, it is powered by a mid-range Kirin 659 SoC.

However, the biggest design change in the new Honor 9i is the inclusion of a  notch on top of  the display

So what do you guys think of the Honor Play? Would you like Honor to release the smartphone in India? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2018)

Before launching it in India, make the following changes and it will sell like hot cakes:
1. Remove the notch
2. Replace the 6.3" IPS screen with a 6" amoled one (18:9)
3. Get stock android
4. Replace Kirin 970 with Snapdragon 845
5. Get OIS+EIS + gcam support from day 0 (google can help in camera department)
6. 5000 mAh battery (asus/xiaomi can help here)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Before launching it in India, make the following changes and it will sell like hot cakes:
> 1. Remove the notch
> 2. Replace the 6.3" IPS screen with a 6" amoled one (18:9)
> 3. Get stock android
> ...


None of this is gonna happen, whats gonna happen is a crapload of new "Discussion" threads.
I never disliked Honor brand earlier, but after this Digit fiasco marketting, Im starting to really dislike the brand as a whole.
When the first honor thread hit digit, I thought they were actually gonna listen to the community. Man was I wrong lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> None of this is gonna happen, whats gonna happen is a crapload of new "Discussion" threads.
> I never disliked Honor brand earlier, but after this Digit fiasco marketting, Im starting to really dislike the brand as a whole.
> When the first honor thread hit digit, I thought they were actually gonna listen to the community. Man was I wrong lol


I expect them to incorporate at least 80% of suggestions into new phones if they are spending this much on brand promotion. 

Well, thank them it isn't on levels of Oppo or Vivo with crap ton of stupid and irritating ads all over the media and shops/roads.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2018)

I highly doubt that man, As of now, everyone's trying to copy apple for that notch, the tech population that doesnt want the notch is much much less than the general populace who actually like having a notch, just because apple iphone X has it.
Amoled, they may implement, but there is absolutely no way they will provide stock android or snapdragon 845. Think of the amount of money they would have invested on EMUI and developing Kirin, this marketting budget would pale in comparision to the amount they have spent on that already.
Possibly they will implement OIS/EIS (dont  they already ? unfamiliar with their flagship?)
5000 mah is also a long shot because all the manufacturers are trying to  make their phone sleek. But possible.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I highly doubt that man, As of now, everyone's trying to copy apple for that notch, the tech population that doesnt want the notch is much much less than the general populace who actually like having a notch, just because apple iphone X has it.
> Amoled, they may implement, but there is absolutely no way they will provide stock android or snapdragon 845. Think of the amount of money they would have invested on EMUI and developing Kirin, this marketting budget would pale in comparision to the amount they have spent on that already.
> Possibly they will implement OIS/EIS (dont  they already ? unfamiliar with their flagship?)
> 5000 mah is also a long shot because all the manufacturers are trying to  make their phone sleek. But possible.


Then they'd probably be remembered as just another OEM which copied crap from Apple instead of doing the right thing.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 13, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> None of this is gonna happen, whats gonna happen is a crapload of new "Discussion" threads.
> I never disliked Honor brand earlier, but after this Digit fiasco marketting, Im starting to really dislike the brand as a whole.
> When the first honor thread hit digit, I thought they were actually gonna listen to the community. Man was I wrong lol


Users are the ultimate weapon! No one will survive without us!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you guys think of the Honor Play? Would you like Honor to release the smartphone in India? Let your thoughts be known below.


Gaming phones are now becoming a thing and now enters Honor Play!
Apart from the flagship specs, the other gaming-focused move is the decision to add “4D” haptic feedback of sorts when playing games lets see if it works! According to me, the design is good! 
If you want to succeed in this market you really need to bring changes as everyone have mentioned above:
*5000mah battery
Amoled Screen(* OnePlus beats Honor 10 in this segment)
*Stock Android*


----------



## Ram3012 (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm a professor in a University for under graduate students, therefore in touch with around 1000 new youth every year for last 20 years. I can say with confidence that youths like mobile with long life, smooth video play, competitive prices and supported by friendly service centers.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I highly doubt that man, As of now, everyone's trying to copy apple for that notch, the tech population that doesnt want the notch is much much less than the general populace who actually like having a notch, just because apple iphone X has it.
> Amoled, they may implement, but there is absolutely no way they will provide stock android or snapdragon 845. Think of the amount of money they would have invested on EMUI and developing Kirin, this marketting budget would pale in comparision to the amount they have spent on that already.
> Possibly they will implement OIS/EIS (dont  they already ? unfamiliar with their flagship?)
> 5000 mah is also a long shot because all the manufacturers are trying to  make their phone sleek. But possible.


Notches are going down the drain. By next year we should get rid of this "trend".


Ram3012 said:


> I'm a professor in a University for under graduate students, therefore in touch with around 1000 new youth every year for last 20 years. I can say with confidence that youths like mobile with long life, smooth video play, competitive prices and supported by friendly service centers.


So, professor you came to digit only to tell us that?


@Digit-Brand
Besides the non-notched display, will Kirin support dual volte option? And any chance of High end vr in Honor phones especially your gaming phones?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Besides the non-notched display, will Kirin support dual volte option? And any chance of High end vr in Honor phones especially your gaming phones?


You want them to fit a 1080Ti and a 144Hz g-sync screen in it as well?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You want them to fit a 1080Ti and a 144Hz g-sync screen in it as well?


Ever heard of gear vr/daydream?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Ever heard of gear vr/daydream?


You said high end. Where would they have the GPU power for it?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You said high end. Where would they have the GPU power for it?


By that I meant VR like that of Samsung not some crappy Lenovo VR.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Phone looks like honor 10 was streched on top. would it bend after keeping in pockets?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Phone looks like honor 10 was streched on top. would it bend after keeping in pockets?


Why don't you do a bend test for us ha ha


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Why don't you do a bend test for us ha ha


I would do it bro if honor sends a phone to me.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 14, 2018)

Notched display hides some of the screen and you guys don't even understand that? The phone makes a similar look like I phone X but that doesn't seem good. It has been suggested by a lot of guys even in this forum too and you are introducing the same unwanted notch in your upcoming phone too? Seems like you guys don't even consider over feedbacks. This discussion is becoming irrelevant.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Notched display hides some of the screen and you guys don't even understand that? The phone makes a similar look like I phone X but that doesn't seem good. It has been suggested by a lot of guys even in this forum too and you are introducing the same unwanted notch in your upcoming phone too? Seems like you guys don't even consider over feedbacks. This discussion is becoming irrelevant.


Copying apple is a higher priority than doing the right thing.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 15, 2018)

^^^^
SHITpple copied Essential phone for that notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> ^^^^
> SHITpple copied Essential phone for that notch.


Doesn't matter. OEMs started copying apple only. Some went to an higher level of retardness and removed fingerprint reader.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Doesn't matter. OEMs started copying apple only. Some went to an higher level of retardness and removed fingerprint reader.


Fingerprint is my favourite mode of locking phone. People can use my photo for face unlock.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Fingerprint is my favourite mode of locking phone. *People can use my photo for face unlock.*



People can use my bank account for depositing money.
A better one, Honor should use my address for sending that phone lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> People can use my bank account for depositing money.
> A better one, Honor should use my address for sending that phone lol


    
Then they should send the phone to everyone.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then they should send the phone to everyone.


Touche Brother.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

billubakra said:


> People can use my bank account for depositing money.
> A better one, Honor should use my address for sending that phone lol


One phone for me too.


----------



## Minion (Aug 5, 2018)

Well not happy with honor play.Honor keep on releasing phones with minor changes e.g honor 9 lite/Honor 9N and honor 10/honor play at least being phone honor should have given SD 845,Dual speakers and headphone AMP and to make the matter worse they are using a cheap camera configuration for this phone.

Since honor is spamming Indian market with many phones I think getting regular update will be distant dream for honor users


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2018)

Minion said:


> Well not happy with honor play.Honor keep on releasing phones with minor changes e.g honor 9 lite/Honor 9N and honor 10/honor play at least being phone honor should have given SD 845,Dual speakers and headphone AMP and to make the matter worse they are using a cheap camera configuration for this phone.
> 
> Since honor is spamming Indian market with many phones I think getting regular update will be distant dream for honor users


Surprisingly their updates are fast atleast for non-flagship phones.


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 6, 2018)

Highlighting feature is its GPU with turbo technology which will increase gaming performance.
Battery consumption will be decreased.


----------



## Minion (Aug 7, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Surprisingly their updates are fast atleast for non-flagship phones.



Then its great.Also honor play for 19k is good phone only problem is low light performance but for 19k this can be ignored.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 7, 2018)

Minion said:


> Then its great.Also honor play for 19k is good phone only problem is low light performance but for 19k this can be ignored.


+Notch and emui.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2018)

Even I think Honor Play is a great device at 20k. Its camera might not be an upgrade from those 15k phones but at least the performance is good, unlike the Honor 9i & phones from other manufacturers at 20k. There was a lack of good phone around 20k mark. The last good phone that I remember at this price point was Lenovo Vibe X3, which was launched 3 years ago. Other times I suggested people to save money & go for cheaper devices or increase the budget for phones like OP3/3T.
With the launch of Mi A2 imminent, it was a good move from Honor. Honor would easily beat Mi A2 in performance (esp gaming) & practicality (better battery life & 3.5mm jack).


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2018)

Even I think Honor Play is a great device at 20k. Its camera might not be an upgrade from those 15k phones but at least the performance is good, unlike the Honor 9i & phones from other manufacturers at 20k. There was a lack of good phone around 20k mark. The last good phone that I remember at this price point was Lenovo Vibe X3, which was launched 3 years ago. Other times I suggested people to save money & go for cheaper devices or increase the budget for phones like OP3/3T.
With the launch of Mi A2 imminent, it was a good move from Honor. Honor would easily beat Mi A2 in performance (esp gaming) & practicality (better battery life & 3.5mm jack).


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 7, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/RALzedqXMryUX4bLdkOjk3-0pG3nJg4DqLuOqO0D5n1Cg1oiLJ1iLsZq3W6E7L5UNqW3Pkfsq4Wi5cbFh_dSkWBEuovAl108Pl5lWajvvzlmkiN6wAZEMIGXX3rvKjudqaI2sIRA​A couple of months after unveiling  the Honor Play in China, Honor has launched the smartphone in India.

The company has launched both variants of the smartphone in India. So buyers in the country have the option of choosing either the 4GB variant or the 6GB RAM variant.

Both variants of the smartphone offer 64GB of inbuilt storage, which can be further expanded by 256GB via a microSD card.

Of course, the smartphone come with the company’s new GPU Turbo technology. Making it the first to offer the tech in India.

The smartphone is more-or-less the same device that was launched in China. So you still get the company’s Kirin 970 SoC powering the device.

The 4GB variant of the smartphone is priced at Rs 19,999, while the 6GB version is priced at Rs 23,999.

So, what do you think of the price point of the Honor Play? Do you think it could offer some more features? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Of course, the smartphone come with the company’s new GPU Turbo technology. *Making it the first to offer the tech in India.*
> 
> The smartphone is more-or-less the same device that was launched in China. So you still get the company’s Kirin 970 SoC powering the device.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Honor nova 3/3i launched earlier than Honor Play? I'm not sure if they went on sale though.

Honor Play is a good device but I don't know what's the use of having Honor Play & nova 3i at a similar price & making them compete with each other.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 8, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh5.googleusercontent.com/RALzedqXMryUX4bLdkOjk3-0pG3nJg4DqLuOqO0D5n1Cg1oiLJ1iLsZq3W6E7L5UNqW3Pkfsq4Wi5cbFh_dSkWBEuovAl108Pl5lWajvvzlmkiN6wAZEMIGXX3rvKjudqaI2sIRA​A couple of months after unveiling  the Honor Play in China, Honor has launched the smartphone in India.
> 
> ...


Yup good device at that price point especially for gamers. Notch and skin is subjective. But I think people will choose this over oppo and vivo.


----------



## Minion (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Even I think Honor Play is a great device at 20k. Its camera might not be an upgrade from those 15k phones but at least the performance is good, unlike the Honor 9i & phones from other manufacturers at 20k. There was a lack of good phone around 20k mark. The last good phone that I remember at this price point was Lenovo Vibe X3, which was launched 3 years ago. Other times I suggested people to save money & go for cheaper devices or increase the budget for phones like OP3/3T.
> With the launch of Mi A2 imminent, it was a good move from Honor. Honor would easily beat Mi A2 in performance (esp gaming) & practicality (better battery life & 3.5mm jack).



MiA2 is flop device I don't understand why did they remove headphone AMP and 3.5 jack and instead of huge camera bump they could have made phone thicker it would also enable them to fit larger 4000 mah battery while honor play is much better device with flagship level performance and larger battery


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> MiA2 is flop device I don't understand why did they remove headphone AMP and 3.5 jack and instead of huge camera bump they could have made phone thicker it would also enable them to fit larger 4000 mah battery while honor play is much better device with flagship level performance and larger battery


They did price it good though & I'm sure Honor Play had a big role in it. If Honor Play had been launched after Mi A2 maybe we would have seen 20k on Mi A2 (as its close to 300 euros in EU).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> Well not happy with honor play.Honor keep on releasing phones with minor changes e.g honor 9 lite/Honor 9N and honor 10/honor play at least being phone honor should have given SD 845,Dual speakers and headphone AMP and to make the matter worse they are using a cheap camera configuration for this phone.
> 
> Since honor is spamming Indian market with many phones I think getting regular update will be distant dream for honor users


They kept the price low. Honor play has same SoC as P20 Pro (20k vs 60k  ). Honor/Huawei was never known for regular updates anyway. Stopping BL unlock is final nail on that coffin.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Highlighting feature is its GPU with turbo technology which will increase gaming performance.
> Battery consumption will be decreased.


XDA checked it, "GPU turbo" failed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> Then its great.Also honor play for 19k is good phone only problem is low light performance but for 19k this can be ignored.


Phone can be ignored for having EMUI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Even I think Honor Play is a great device at 20k. Its camera might not be an upgrade from those 15k phones but at least the performance is good, unlike the Honor 9i & phones from other manufacturers at 20k. There was a lack of good phone around 20k mark. The last good phone that I remember at this price point was Lenovo Vibe X3, which was launched 3 years ago. Other times I suggested people to save money & go for cheaper devices or increase the budget for phones like OP3/3T.
> With the launch of Mi A2 imminent, it was a good move from Honor. Honor would easily beat Mi A2 in performance (esp gaming) & practicality (better battery life & 3.5mm jack).


 I think they launched Honor Play to compete against Mi A2 (except for updates and UI).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think of the price point of the Honor Play? Do you think it could offer some more features? Let your thoughts be known below.



Literally my post 
Honor Play discussion thread



SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Remove the notch
> 2. Replace the 6.3" IPS screen with a 6" amoled one (18:9)
> 3. Get stock android
> 4. Replace Kirin 970 with Snapdragon 845
> ...



Why bother asking for community feedback if Honor management would just do whatever they want in the end?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Wasn't Honor nova 3/3i launched earlier than Honor Play? I'm not sure if they went on sale though.
> 
> Honor Play is a good device but I don't know what's the use of having Honor Play & nova 3i at a similar price & making them compete with each other.


3/3i is launching under Huawei, not Honor in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> MiA2 is flop device I don't understand why did they remove headphone AMP and 3.5 jack and instead of huge camera bump they could have made phone thicker it would also enable them to fit larger 4000 mah battery


A1 was a hit and Xiaomi think they could get more sales (and profit) just because people want stock android.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 3/3i is launching under Huawei, not Honor in India.


Oh, my bad then.


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They kept the price low. Honor play has same SoC as P20 Pro (20k vs 60k  ). Honor/Huawei was never known for regular updates anyway. Stopping BL unlock is final nail on that coffin.


Huawei P20 pro has better low light performance and camera sadly huawei don't have OIS


----------



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> Huawei P20 pro has better low light performance and camera sadly huawei don't have OIS


P 20 pro is like a professional camera in a glass.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 9, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/c0C0AP0kscg1N8C4yoQsGvmpU4OcaMZ1-FTMG2EQlQ-0glITO5ZL6ZLqwy4K_Eixvc0KHD_SUF-7JLYvznFCeB3sDA4yNXH-iz25T-LgOHSQEzTkNmDsxatfV9pUW_ycNyarxaf-​
While the highlight of the Honor Play might be its GPU turbo tech that aims to give users a boost to gaming. It also features a number of interesting features such as the camera.

Like most other current gen smartphones in the market, the Honor Play features a dual-rear camera setup. It sports a 16MP + 2MP setup with AI features.

The phone is able to recognise 22 different categories and 500 scenarios in real time. This is aided by the Neural Processing Unit (NPU) that’s a part of the Kirin 970 chipset.

For selfies, the Honor Play features a 16MP camera at the front. This camera is also benefits with AI-based features. The AI algorithm in the phone is able to mimic studio lighting, allowing users to experiment with five different studio lighting modes.

The AI features with the camera don’t stop once the picture is taken. The intelligent AI classifies your pictures of different scenarios, and automatically selects your photos and videos based on time, location, holiday, and occasions etc.

So, what do you guys think about the features of the Honor Play’s camera? Can you think of some new camera features that it could offer? Sound off below

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> XDA checked it, "GPU turbo" failed.


At the launch, they said that it supported only Pubg. I don't know much of the detail.


----------



## guruprasad (Aug 11, 2018)

Big screen phone at 20 and flagship specifications.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Minion said:


> Huawei P20 pro has better low light performance and camera sadly huawei don't have OIS


Would you rather buy a new phone and a DSLR for 60k or just one phone at 60k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you guys think about the features of the Honor Play’s camera? Can you think of some new camera features that it could offer? Sound off below


Isn't Honor Play supposed to be a "gamer" oriented phones? Then why are we discussing about its camera here?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> At the launch, they said that it supported only Pubg. I don't know much of the detail.


XDA tested it on PUBG mobile only.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> XDA tested it on PUBG mobile only.


I didn't read the xda one yet, but the GSMArena one is good. Lesser frame drops & bit more battery life are good returns. Honor never explicitly mentioned improved performance, they twisted the words.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 11, 2018)

Finally Honor play is here but what about gaming buttons on body like Asus or Xioami game phone?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I didn't read the xda one yet, but the GSMArena one is good. Lesser frame drops & bit more battery life are good returns. Honor never explicitly mentioned improved performance, they twisted the words.


My friends p20 lite got the update. Less heating while playing pubg.



PrashantK007 said:


> Finally Honor play is here but what about gaming buttons on body like Asus or Xioami game phone?


Go buy a gaming phone.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Finally Honor play is here but what about gaming buttons on body like Asus or Xioami game phone?


You are getting Kirin 970 for 20k, that's cheap considering it is equivalent to S835 (S835 is better than S660 of Mi A2 by a significant amount). Don't ask for more.

Hopefully, someone might release a Switch like controller for android, an accessory.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> XDA tested it on PUBG mobile only.


Ok..


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 12, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you guys think about the features of the Honor Play’s camera? Can you think of some new camera features that it could offer? Sound off below


It's good! instead of camera focus on frame rate.


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Would you rather buy a new phone and a DSLR for 60k or just one phone at 60k?



I will not buy a phone above 35k ever


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 13, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/DHuvuUi0pN07CiMAL3bldfzMEYujRIUVm03f6nDL-4i9MJ-D73HPoQxI9yBRkS9riBqrzRbv9NhAe4Wd_lFEdUi2Bl1zrp9gl_g6o1mNp6lvM5qCvd7R3h7IyVMqlwquWL7pydAD

The Honor Play may come with a bunch of features, but at the end, it’s designed to be a gaming device. Let’s take a quick look at some of the gaming-centric features that the phone has to offer.

Kicking things off with the processor. The Honor Play is powered by the company’s current flagship chipset, the Kirin 970. This is the same chipset that is used in the company’s flagship device, the Honor 10.

Of course, the highlight of the phone is its GPU Turbo technology. The Honor Play was the first device to offer the tech, which claims to offer a 60% increase in performance, while reducing power consumption for 30%.

That’s not all, in order to improve the gaming experience, the Honor Play features something called 4D Smart Shock. This offers real-time image and audio recognition for over 30 different scenario.

It will offer 10 different levels of vibrations, based on the direction of approaching enemies or gunfire. Currently, the system is supported by PUBG Mobile, but the list should increase overtimes.

The Honor Play also offers 3D Surround Sound, which makes gaming with headphones on quite a treat.  

The Honor Play also sports a reasonably large 3750mAh battery. When you do run out of power, fast charging helps ensure that you get back to gaming quicky.

So, what’s your favourite gaming feature of the Honor Play? What features you you like to be added in future iterations? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what’s your favourite gaming feature of the Honor Play? What features you you like to be added in future iterations? Let your thoughts be known below.





Digit-Brand said:


> Kicking things off with the processor. The Honor Play is powered by the company’s current flagship chipset, the Kirin 970. This is the same chipset that is used in the company’s flagship device, the Honor 10.


Kirin 970 is not at Snapdragon 845 or Tegra X1's levels for GPU performance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Of course, the highlight of the phone is its GPU Turbo technology. The Honor Play was the first device to offer the tech, which claims to offer a 60% increase in performance, while reducing power consumption for 30%.


As per XDA's testing, GPU turbo can't do what it claimed. It is a failure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor Play also sports a reasonably large 3750mAh battery. When you do run out of power, fast charging helps ensure that you get back to gaming quicky.


Does it comes with SuperCharger?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what’s your favourite gaming feature of the Honor Play? What features you you like to be added in future iterations? Let your thoughts be known below.


Kirin 970 with a decent battery at 20k


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what’s your favourite gaming feature of the Honor Play? What features you you like to be added in future iterations? Let your thoughts be known below.


Kirin 970 with a decent battery at 20k


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Kirin 970 is not at Snapdragon 845 or Tegra X1's levels for GPU performance.


So what? Kirin 970 is equivalent to S835 making it a good SoC. At a price of 20k, I don't know why you are even complaining. S660 is inferior to it, which is the next best SoC at that price segment.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does it comes with SuperCharger?


Yes, it does, it has an 18W charger. Honor might have listened to our opinions.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> As per XDA's testing, GPU turbo can't do what it claimed. It is a failure.


Both the testings of xda & GSMArena shows a reduction in frame drops. XDA didn't get improved in power consumption but GSMArean did, strange. You should look at some other articles as well.

Honor never said it would improve fps, so I would say GPU Turbo is ok, not a failure. It was surely made for marketing & the name is kind of misleading as many people will think it improves performance.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Kirin 970 is not at Snapdragon 845 or Tegra X1's levels for GPU performance.


For that price range you can't expect more.


SaiyanGoku said:


> As per XDA's testing, GPU turbo can't do what it claimed. It is a failure.


Actually it works to an extent.


----------



## Minion (Aug 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Kirin 970 is not at Snapdragon 845 or Tegra X1's levels for GPU performance.



Kirin 970 for 20k is still better than stupid pocophone by xiaomi which only have SD845 and is made of plastic with ugly design.I think honor play will sale like hot cakes phone looks cool with decent camera and fast processor what more anyone expect from 20k phone


----------



## Chandran797 (Aug 16, 2018)

Honor play has a good display and I love that purple color of the phone


----------



## Chandran797 (Aug 16, 2018)

And its a good device with this price and i will definitely go for it!!!!


----------



## Anonymous7 (Aug 17, 2018)

Chandran797 said:


> And its a good device with this price and i will definitely go for it!!!!


i too looking to buy this phone


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Aug 17, 2018)

Like the Honor's play AI bases camera features.
For addition it's not a camera feature well the phone should have a front face led light for better selfies in low light.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Akshat Goyal said:


> well the phone should have a front face led light for better selfies in low light.



Buy a 200 Rs LED ring light.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Honor never said it would improve fps, so I would say GPU Turbo is ok, not a failure. It was surely made for marketing & the name is kind of misleading as many people will think it improves performance.


Wasn't the update supposed to improve "performance"?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Kirin 970 for 20k is still better than stupid pocophone by xiaomi which only have SD845 and is made of plastic with ugly design.I think honor play will sale like hot cakes phone looks cool with decent camera and fast processor what more anyone expect from 20k phone


Even that won't be priced lower than 25k IMO.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wasn't the update supposed to improve "performance"?


From what I remember it was performance efficiency or something. They cleverly used the words, so normal people will think performance upgrade but if you read carefully you will know that they never claimed it.

It's kind of shady but at least not a false claim like Lenovo with that Z5.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome performance at affordable price.


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Why overload phone with emui? Now not allowing customers to use any rom on phone as well.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what’s your favourite gaming feature of the Honor Play? What features you you like to be added in future iterations? Let your thoughts be known below.


Processor is great for that price. But then how can you price Honor 10 at 33k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> From what I remember it was performance efficiency or something. They cleverly used the words, so normal people will think performance upgrade but if you read carefully you will know that they never claimed it.
> 
> It's kind of shady but at least not a false claim like Lenovo with that Z5.


Z5 claim was pure BS. 
Honor might've thought if nVidia can do it for pascal GPUs, we can do it for EMUI "update"  .


----------



## Minion (Aug 19, 2018)

VenkatRocks said:


> Why overload phone with emui? Now not allowing customers to use any rom on phone as well.


That's the major problem with honor and its parent company huwaie these people don't understand EMUI makes their phones ugly and slow 
I like both huwaie and honor phones only turn off is their custom EMUI


----------



## harikiran (Aug 25, 2018)

MI A2 is giving 2 years OS update +1 more year security updates... What about the Honor play ?


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

I will go for MI A2 and not even Poco F1 or honor play because I want good android.


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

I am looking to buy a new phone. Will Honor play be a better option than Poco F1?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> these people don't understand EMUI makes their phones ugly and slow


I think Honor should just listen to customers like Xiaomi did (e.g. A1 and A2 for software and F1 for hardware).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

SS22 said:


> Honor Play had joined Gamescom 2018, I find a video and post here, that may help you guys get a better look for this phone.


What if I told you Honor Play used to be a good option (Poco F1 is here)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

harikiran said:


> MI A2 is giving 2 years OS update +1 more year security updates... What about the Honor play ?


It might get some updates, maybe. Depends on time needed to mutilate Android for EMUI (if Honor wants to support it after 1 year that is).


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

Poco F1 would be my next phone maybe.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 26, 2018)

raunakchawla said:


> I am looking to buy a new phone. Will Honor play be a better option than Poco F1?


Both have good specs but the F1 is vfm with that 845.


----------



## harikiran (Aug 27, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It might get some updates, maybe. Depends on time needed to mutilate Android for EMUI (if Honor wants to support it after 1 year that is).


 
Someone said 6 months on Honor forum..That seems pretty bad move...


----------



## billubakra (Aug 27, 2018)

harikiran said:


> Someone said 6 months on Honor forum..That seems pretty bad move...


TBH from personal experience there is only 1 oem which will stop the updates after 8-10 months and that is motorola. Honor etc. will have to provide them for atleast a year or two.


----------



## harikiran (Aug 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> TBH from personal experience there is only 1 oem which will stop the updates after 8-10 months and that is motorola. Honor etc. will have to provide them for atleast a year or two.



I have bad experience like hanging,heating,messages failed,wifi,RAM management  issues with Redmi 2 and note 3 once updates stopped.. 
Android one gives 2 years of updates. So we can expect  1 year from Honor,hopefully.

seriously, 6.3 inch seems too big for me. My friend had this realme 1  and he has trouble placing in pockets especially while riding bike. Now i heard Honor 8x with 7 inch.. WTH


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2018)

I ordered Honor Play.  Budget was 20-22K. I don't care about notch ( I am ok with it) and I dont care about the camera. Did I make wrong decision?????? what do FM say here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2018)

harikiran said:


> I have bad experience like hanging,heating,messages failed,wifi,RAM management issues with Redmi 2 and note 3 once updates stopped..


That is why a phone with good custom rom support should be preferred.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2018)

sam9s said:


> I ordered Honor Play. Budget was 20-22K. I don't care about notch ( I am ok with it) and I dont care about the camera. Did I make wrong decision??????


Not unless you wanted a phone with SD 845, custom rom support, 4k mAh battery and QC 3.0 support.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not unless you wanted a phone with SD 845, custom rom support, 4k mAh battery and QC 3.0 support.



U talking about Poco .... .... just having 845 does not make it fastest automatically, we have to wait.  Anyhow poco launched after I already had made the purchase. Plus Kirin 970 is no slouch neither is 3700 mAh battery, and Play has fast charging as well. Dont care about custom rom .. I think I should be ok.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2018)

sam9s said:


> U talking about Poco .... .... just having 845 does not make it fastest automatically, we have to wait.


Which other 21k phone has SD845?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Dont care about custom rom .. I think I should be ok.


That's why I mentioned "Not unless" at the start.


----------



## harikiran (Aug 28, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That is why a phone with good custom rom support should be preferred.



Android One to go.. MI A2 and Nokia 6.1 plus disappointed in many aspect considering honor play and poco f1 in around 20k..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Both have good specs but the F1 is vfm with that 845.


And if anybody hates miui, they can flash custom roms which isn't the case with Honor Play. 
Honor should've read my recommendation for it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

harikiran said:


> Someone said 6 months on Honor forum..That seems pretty bad move...


Only 6 months of support for updates? Xiaomi gives MIUI updates (not android updates) to 3-4 year old phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

harikiran said:


> Android One to go.. MI A2 and Nokia 6.1 plus disappointed in many aspect considering honor play and poco f1 in around 20k..


Mi A1's popularity got to Xiaomi's head and they got greedier. 
They should've replaced RN5 with RN5 Pro and RN5 Pro with Mi A2 having 5k mAh battery and headphone jack.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 31, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> And if anybody hates miui, they can flash custom roms which isn't the case with Honor Play.
> Honor should've read my recommendation for it.


Tere ko ceo bnana honor ne.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what’s your favourite gaming feature of the Honor Play? What features you you like to be added in future iterations? Let your thoughts be known below.


Honor Play has become one of the hottest phone on the market because it's just Honor 10 but cheaper.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think of the price point of the Honor Play? Do you think it could offer some more features? Let your thoughts be known below.


Remove EMUI


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2018)

Been using the phone extensively for a week now and I couldn't find anything to hate about EMUI, but I love NOVA so yes that is what I have been using on all my android phone, but core functionality, customization EMUI provides has impressed me, and oh yes with around 150 app added, the phone dose not skip a beat atleast for now ..... rest time will tell. The camera also is no dud, yes not better than other counter parts in the same segment, but nothing to complain too much about. The screen is vibrant, yes not as bright as Super LCD of HTC 10, but easily comparable to one plus *amoled*.   Its only under direct sunlight you notice the difference. Call Quality is amazing. noise cancelling is amazing, GPS is rock solid and dead stable. RAM management seems to work and work good for now (150aps). Inbult call recorder and screen recorders works perfect. App switching is fast, finger unlocking is as good as OP6, face unlocking is bullet blazing fast. Too fast for its own good sometimes I might say.  Battery is amazing, easily one day with heavy use. 1.5 days with moderate. With easy use, at 100% around 8 AM, you are left with 45-50% at 8 PM. All this counts more for me than bloody camera ....  The ONLY thing I might miss is stereo speakers, the single speaker audio loudness is poor. Its decent for speaker phone, but for multimedia consumption its very poor.  If they would have provided stereo speakers, that would have made this phone unstoppable. Built quality is as good as one plus 6. had both phones in hand and Play did not one bit leaves an impression that its a 20K mid segment phone.  Anything anyone might want to know I can share .... ... and oh about the updates I have received two EMUI updates in a week, so I dont think thats been ignored as such, for now at least.


----------



## NaumanGill (Sep 1, 2018)

Honor play featuring GPU turbo is the phone to buy in 20 thousand budget from Honor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Honor Play has become one of the hottest phone on the market because it's just Honor 10 but cheaper.


There is Honor View 10 as well which was the original "Cheaper (and better than) Honor 10".


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Processor is great for that price. But then how can you price Honor 10 at 33k?


Because Camera is not great in Honor play


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2018)

jithalel said:


> I will go for MI A2 and not even Poco F1 or honor play because I want good android.


MiA2 lacks head phone jack


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2018)

raunakchawla said:


> I am looking to buy a new phone. Will Honor play be a better option than Poco F1?


Everything is good in poco F1 but it has a cheap plastic build


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2018)

harikiran said:


> I have bad experience like hanging,heating,messages failed,wifi,RAM management  issues with Redmi 2 and note 3 once updates stopped..
> Android one gives 2 years of updates. So we can expect  1 year from Honor,hopefully.
> 
> seriously, 6.3 inch seems too big for me. My friend had this realme 1  and he has trouble placing in pockets especially while riding bike. Now i heard Honor 8x with 7 inch.. WTH


It will be honor 8X max not the normal 8x


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

sam9s said:


> and oh about the updates I have received two EMUI updates in a week, so I dont think thats been ignored as such, for now at least.


Do EMUI updates have security patches or just fixes for bugs caused by EMUI?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2018)

it has security patches as well.


----------



## PranoyRoy (Sep 1, 2018)

Honor play aims to be bang for buck phone at 20,000 but Poco F1 seems to be way ahead.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That is why a phone with good custom rom support should be preferred.


Will Poco F1 get cistom rom support?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

Minion said:


> Because Camera is not great in Honor play


Then they shouldn't try to market it that much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Will Poco F1 get cistom rom support?


Keep checking here:
*forum.xda-developers.com/poco-f1


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is Honor View 10 as well which was the original "Cheaper (and better than) Honor 10".


Yes, but notch change the market.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 2, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Then they shouldn't try to market it that much.


Its not that bad ... if reviews says its bad does not mean its a vga or shoots shit pictures.... it relatively not as good as say other counterparts ...


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2018)

Poco news coming that cant play full HD netflix  .... and also cannot play *Asphalt* 9 the latest game, the game cant even be installed, some tech limitation ..... No such issue on Honor Play. just an FYI..nothing against the phone .....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Poco news coming that cant play full HD netflix  .... and also cannot play *Asphalt* 9 the latest game, the game cant even be installed, some tech limitation ..... No such issue on Honor Play. just an FYI..nothing against the phone .....


That Asphalt 9 issue exists in Zenfone 5Z as well. As for HD netflix, amazon prime playback, that would require Widevine L1 DRM but F1 has L3 DRM only.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That Asphalt 9 issue exists in Zenfone 5Z as well. As for HD netflix, amazon prime playback, that would require Widevine L1 DRM but F1 has L3 DRM only.


Yes!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

*www.xda-developers.com/huawei-p20-huawei-nova-3-honor-play-cheating-benchmarks/



> *Summary: 2018 Huawei/Honor phones caught cheating in GPU benchmarks*
> _AnandTech _notes that in their review, the Huawei P20’s performance had regressed compared to the Huawei Mate 10 Pro. At that time, the publication was told by Huawei that it was a firmware issue, but in reality, that wasn’t the case. Huawei and Honor’s newer phones were coming with a benchmark detection mechanism that enables a much higher power limit for the SoC with a higher thermal headroom.
> 
> As explained by _AnandTech_, this means that for certain whitelisted applications, the latest Huawei and Honor phones perform much higher compared to what users will expect from other similar non-whitelisted software. This practice results in higher consumed power, lower efficiency, and reduced battery life.
> ...



Honor didn't need to do this. There should be no problem if benchmark scores are a bit lower. Honor cheating in benchmarks despite using their top end SoC was not expected.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.xda-developers.com/huawei-p20-huawei-nova-3-honor-play-cheating-benchmarks/
> 
> 
> 
> Honor didn't need to do this. There should be no problem if benchmark scores are a bit lower. Honor cheating in benchmarks despite using their top end SoC was not expected.


Many oems cheat but it doesn't justify honor's cheating at any level. I have lost faith in all these mobile benchmarking apps.


----------



## krunalp (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor play is having same processor as Huawei' s flagship the P20 Pro.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.xda-developers.com/huawei-p20-huawei-nova-3-honor-play-cheating-benchmarks/
> 
> 
> 
> Honor didn't need to do this. There should be no problem if benchmark scores are a bit lower. Honor cheating in benchmarks despite using their top end SoC was not expected.


Even Samsung and Oneplus used to cheat in benchmark results.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Even Samsung and Oneplus used to cheat in benchmark results.


I'm pretty sure Samsung still cheats in benchmarks or while posting camera samples like they did recently (link: Samsung caught passing stock images as Galaxy A8 (2018) camera samples | Digit.in)


----------



## billubakra (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm pretty sure Samsung still cheats in benchmarks or while posting camera samples like they did recently (link: Samsung caught passing stock images as Galaxy A8 (2018) camera samples | Digit.in)


I don't think so bro. Samsung cannot afford another disaster. It would have been all over if they were infact doing that.
Coming to camera samples, I think every oem "cheat"


----------



## JackRyan (Sep 15, 2018)

How does Honor plan on upgrade of Honor Play when Pocofone F1 is a better phone at same price?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

JackRyan said:


> How does Honor plan on upgrade of Honor Play when Pocofone F1 is a better phone at same price?


Pretty sure they won't be launching any hardware upgrade soon.


----------

